# Photos of my pets



## wilchil64 (Nov 15, 2007)

Hi,

hope this works - here are some photos of my pets, Tara the greyhound and also Solomon and Stompy our cats. I'm looking for one of Tabitha too, the tabby cat, but she doesn't tend to hang around for photos, so I'm not sure if I have any!


----------



## plumo72 (Nov 2, 2007)

Aww lovely pics


----------



## Guest (Nov 17, 2007)

nice pic's


----------



## Debbie (Nov 10, 2007)

Lovely pics of your fur family


----------



## Louka (Nov 17, 2007)

Thanks for sharing your pics. Isn't that a tabby in the end one?


----------



## wilchil64 (Nov 15, 2007)

Louka said:


> Thanks for sharing your pics. Isn't that a tabby in the end one?


Yes, I managed to find a photo of Tabitha after all! She doesn't tend to hang around for photos, has more important things to do (sleeping!).


----------



## nici (Nov 10, 2007)

handsome looking greyhound, i used to work with the racing greyhounds lovely dogs.


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

they are lovely pics


----------



## Guest (Dec 23, 2007)

What a lovely family!


----------

